# Blueberry x Northern Lights squared



## screwdriver (May 25, 2008)

Heres a cross I made from BBxNL x BBxNL.  The female seemed that the longer I propagated her the better she got.  It really turned into a nice strain for me.  Well, I finally got around to planting a seed or two from the cross and wound up with one female.  I vegged her until her height was about 200mm and switched to flower. Looking even better than the original plant.  Can't wait to look up close in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 26, 2008)

Nice strain!! Whats she taste like?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2008)

*Looks and sounds like a very nice cross screwdriver. :hubba:  Whats the flower time on her? *


----------



## slowmo77 (May 26, 2008)

thats a nice looking plant! i can almost smell it.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Those are some beautiful buds. Very nice work my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## screwdriver (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by and for the +.
This is a cross that I made for the fun of it.  Nothing exceptional about father other than he was symmetrical. I had thought this strain _(mother)_ to be above average in bud size, but below average in potency.   The mother did seem to get better the more I grew her.  This is the first I have grown of these seeds and it has grown just like the mother, but there is alot more trics on her than the mother ever had and I have high hopes for her.  I thought the mother was best at 9 weeks.  It seems to be on a healthy schedule and I think I'll take her at 60 days.

The overall bestest thing about the strain is aesthetics.  For some reason, to me, this is simply the prettiest strain.  Pretty may not be the best word, but when I look at it I just seem to stare looking at every detail. Very captivating, especially stoned.  The new seeds I planted seem to be the same in that respect.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 28, 2008)

Looks amazing SD!


----------



## caseyeffintaylor (Jun 10, 2008)

wow tis one sexxy bud


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 11, 2008)

My bpotm.....Kicking myself for not taking a cutting when I had the chance.  I put down more seeds and have promptly killed all.  That just means I can plant more seeds and maybe I can do better.






Here's the stem.  I'm extremely happy with the future yield, but I have read  there is a correlation between stem size and yield.  I can see the stem size being larger if I vegged longer and then the yield would be larger, but both girls I  have growing have under 10mm stems.  I think of it as all the "energy" is going to make the bud not to make the stem.


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 17, 2008)

She's so close I can almost taste her.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics screwdriver, beautiful lady!


----------



## gmo (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very nice looking plant.  I wish those were avaliable at seedbanks, I would definetly order some!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2008)

*Looking real nice screwdriver.   I was just thinking and Peak Seeds Northernberry is made from the same cross. BB x NL if i'm not mistaken. Does she smell like berries at all? :hubba: *


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by and the +.

It seems with this strain that if they pop and look symmetrical they'll do great.  Other than that I it seems that I can kill everything else. :hitchair: There is just a hint of berries when jostled.  Just like the past girls, I assume, that there will also be a berry smell when I cut up right before smoking.

I really want to get to 10% amber before harvest, but its getting difficult to wait.  I need it smokable for the last weekend of the month and its too late to air dry.  I know I can get an excellent cure with my cooler in under three days and besides I can see the amount of growth on a daily basis. :hubba:


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey hey, hey hey, smoke weed everyday

nice by the way dude, keep it up

stay high


----------

